# shared object "libunique-1.0.so.2" not found



## mdg (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm running 8-stable on an old x86 and trying to keep things updated.  After a recent ports update I have the following problem on trying to run midori:


```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libunique-1.0.so.2" not found, required by "midori"
```

I cannot locate "libunique" anywhere on my system.

Installed are


```
midori-0.4.0
gcc-4.5.4.20110922
```

Any ideas?


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 30, 2011)

you're probably missing the x11-toolkits/unique port. Please, show output of the following command:
`$ pkg_info -I unique`


----------

